# Hello!!



## Vukasin88

Hello, I’m Steph, I’m 33 and we are planning to start trying for our 2nd baby very soon.
My first was unplanned, and I never planned on wanting any more children but over the last 12 months I have wanted it more than anything. My OH agrees so looking forward to a planned, less stressful (hopefully) pregnancy with our second.

we have had a lot of criticism over the age gap as my son is 10. Can anyone offer any advice? 
Thanks


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)

There is nothing wrong with that age gap, lots of people have bigger age gaps :)

Good luck for ttc :dust:


----------



## Vukasin88

Fingers crossed that I can have my implant removed soon! Then we can move to TTC!! I’m not very patient


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Phantom

Welcome! My brother and I are 8 years apart and there were definite benefits. There is no perfect age gap. They all have pros and cons.


----------



## Vukasin88

Ok so implant removed this morning so guess I am moving over to TTC!! 
Very excited and nervous at the same time!!


----------



## lesleyboom

Hey there!. Wish you all the best.
I am also 33 and already have 2 kids :)


----------



## Emma92

Hello, wish you all the best.

Just to reassure you, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the age gap. Even me and my sister are 8 years apart and we get along like a house on fire. I am the younger one and It's always nice to have an older sibling I can go to for advice or help in general.


----------

